# How much money can i lodge in Bank account?



## construct_06 (1 Jun 2007)

i have approx. €4k in cash and €7k in cheques which i want to lodge in my bank account. I have just finished up my job as im going travelling for 3 months and i got my bonus and holiday pay. Other money is savings and expenses cheques and gift money, got engaged recently aswell.

Anyway i want to lodge in bank today but i am wondering would this amount of money cause concern at the bank and will i have the taxman after me cos im lodging so much money.

Id say there may be an issue from a money laundering point of view?


----------



## pinkyBear (1 Jun 2007)

We were lodging €20k into a credit union a few years ago - we had a cheque - I had to run to the bank and get a print out of a statement saying that money had been withdrawn from the account.

Bring as much documentation as you can about the location of this money..


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jun 2007)

construct_06 said:


> Anyway i want to lodge in bank today but i am wondering would this amount of money cause concern at the bank
> 
> Id say there may be an issue from a money laundering point of view?


See [broken link removed] for a summary of the money laundering rules.


> and will i have the taxman after me cos im lodging so much money.


 Presumably not if you are already tax compliant?


----------



## NHG (1 Jun 2007)

I was told once from an friend not to lodge or withdraw more than €2500 in cash at a time as it has to be "reported" within the system.  If larger amounts just withdraw over a few days or lodge over a few days. Did'nt think that it applied to cheques as well.


----------



## CCOVICH (4 Jun 2007)

If you are lodging a cheque drawn on another Irish bank (and possibly others within the EU), it shouldn't raise any questions.

The €4k cash could/should very well be queried.


----------



## construct_06 (5 Jun 2007)

lodge cash, 4200 euros. no queries?

i will be lodging the cheques next week.


----------



## NHG (5 Jun 2007)

But the queries would be within the system - not directly asked to yourself at time of lodgement I would think


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jun 2007)

A bank can - and must if they have reason to be suspicious - ask the customer the reason for a transaction. As far as I know this should happen automatically for transactions of c. €12,700+ but at their discretion for others.


----------



## Lily (30 Jan 2013)

it is now 2013. how much cash can i lodge into a bank account without questions being asked as i have received a gift


----------



## VWGolf1.8 (30 Jan 2013)

i lodged about 5k back in the day in swords and I was heavily queried on it. (it was fully above board)
But when I lodged the same amount in a southside bank, nobody batted an eyelid.


----------



## leroy67 (30 Jan 2013)

back in 07 you would have had to deal with a human. will be a lodgement machine now, they don't ask questions


----------



## Boyd (31 Jan 2013)

Lily said:


> it is now 2013. how much cash can i lodge into a bank account without questions being asked as i have received a gift



Dont forget about tax.....http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/cat/leaflets/cat1.html


----------



## tallpaul (31 Jan 2013)

Lodged a solicitors cheque for a largeish amount late last year in my local UB branch and they didn't bat an eyelid. Perhaps it depends on the nature of the lodgement as in a solicitors cheque holds more weight than a private cheque... (or a suitcase of used 20's...).


----------

